# Coffee Cake Recipe



## JohnA (Dec 22, 2007)

I am looking for a Coffee Cake Recipe that will knock you out with the very finest taste you have ever teased?

I have not tasted any Coffee Cake that tasted as good as my mother's and she has been gone for 20 years and I never got the recipe from her.

All I can remember is that she would make it in a pie pan and put butter and brown sugar on to of it.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a coffee cake by PA Baker.  

Blueberry Coffee Cake


This is my favorite coffee cake that I learned to make in high school.  

*Cinnamon Coffee Cake*

½ cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons shortening
1 small egg
¼ cup milk.
¾ cup sifted flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoons salt
½ cup brown sugar
1 ½ teaspoon cinnamon

Mix together thoroughly:  sugar, shortening, and egg.  Stir in milk.  Sift and stir in flour, baking powder, and salt.  Spread batter in greased and floured layer cake pan. Make topping by mixing together brown sugar and cinnamon.  Sprinkle with topping.  Bake until wooden pick come out clean.  Bake at 375º for 20 minutes.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2007)

this recipe is a family tradition from my childhood.  We only make it to eat around Christmas.

* SOUR CREAM COFFEE CAKE*

*TOPPING:*

2 tbsp. flour
2 tbsp. butter
5 tbsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 c. nuts, chopped  (I use pecan meal)

*COFFEE CAKE:*

1 1/2 c. flour
1 c. sugar
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. salt
1 c. sour cream
2 eggs

*Sift *together dry ingredients. Add sour cream and eggs, beat only until well mixed. Spread 1/2 dough in loaf pan. Sprinkle with 1/2 topping. Add rest of dough, sprinkle with remaining topping. Bake 40 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------

